# My new profile picture is not showing



## radhuni (Aug 4, 2010)

I have changed my profile picture but it is not showing in my posts.


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2010)

Is it the picture of you and your baby? If so then it is showing on your profile, but that is different from your avatar. It is a very cute picture!


----------

